# Can I wear my Snuggie in public?



## Fudgey (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey everyone, hope you had a great holiday season. I know I haven't checked in for a while, but I've got a question that's been nagging me.

My cousin got me a Snuggie for Christmas. You know the one, the blanket with sleeves that they have the commerical for all the time.

Anyway, I didn't think much of it. It's just a blanket with sleeves when it comes down to it. One night last week I was feeling a little ill and so I just hung out on the couch and watched a movie. I figured it would keep me warm, and I was alone anyway, so I got it out.

I was surprised how well it works. You can be covered with a blanket, and still have your hands free if the phone rings or if you need to pick your nose.

My friend invited me over last weekend to watch football with him. So I brought my Snuggie with me, since his place is knda drafty. His buddies threw me a look like I had 3 butts and 5 ears, but I was warm so I didn't care.

I've started wearing it when I got out to get the mail and take out the garbage, which is fine. But do you think it'd be weird if I wore it to the laundromat or gas station or someplace like that? It's really comfortable, but I'm worried people will think I'm a head case or a loser.

What do you think?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm disappointed. We haven't had a Fudgey post in months and this is the best you could come up with? You could have at least worn your snuggie to the shitter and given us the play by play on that.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 8, 2010)

Ironically...the snuggie would be perfect for taking with you to the crapper too!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 8, 2010)

no


----------



## cement (Jan 8, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> Ironically...the snuggie would be perfect for taking with you to the crapper too!


those long sleeves might get a-fouled


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 8, 2010)

IMHO:

If you have one, you have already lost. You might as well wear it in public.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 8, 2010)

The only thing that could make the snuggie better is if it had an oversized pocket for a slap chop.

I guess you could wear it in public but your ass would be hanging out.


----------



## Melanie11 (Jan 8, 2010)

I got a snuggie for Christmas too and I was surprised just how much I love the stupid thing. My question is how would it really work wearing it in public when it's completely open in the back. I feel like it is more for when you are sitting down somewhere. So maybe not so much a gas station but it is probably perfect for work and the movie theatre..lol


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 8, 2010)

Having a Snuggie is great for Raising the Roof...


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 8, 2010)

I vote yes, but you will need to get a second snuggie to wear on the back to mitigate the draft from the open back door.

Witnesseth:


----------



## maryannette (Jan 8, 2010)

It's similar to the hospital gown problem.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Mary :) said:


> It's similar to the hospital gown problem.



For Fudgey, I don't see this as a problem, it's an enhancement. He can cover up in the front and when he needs to do what he does best, he has no derobing to do. Seconds are critical when it comes to Fudey needing to release brown trout.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 8, 2010)

Not only are seconds critical, it's also important to not hinder an artist at work


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> Having a Snuggie is great for Raising the Roof...


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 8, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Dexman1349 said:
> 
> 
> > Having a Snuggie is great for Raising the Roof...



I just laugh every time I see that picture!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> I just laugh every time I see that picture!


I laugh every time I hear snuggie mentioned because I think of that picture.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 8, 2010)

I laugh everytime someone says raise the roof, because I think of that picture


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 8, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Mary :) said:
> 
> 
> > It's similar to the hospital gown problem.
> ...


Though he should be required to wear a 'Keep Back 100 Feet" sign on his back when doing so.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 8, 2010)

Good thinking.

Artists concept:


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 11, 2010)

^^^ Good lord Wolverine, you're talented! We need to start a cartoon section.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

We have one somewhere. I think it's called the EB.com Art Gallery. It's buried somewhere in the forums.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 11, 2010)

its basically a bathrobe that you wear backwards right?


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 11, 2010)

More of a fuzzy hospital gown without the ties in the back.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 11, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> We have one somewhere. I think it's called the EB.com Art Gallery. It's buried somewhere in the forums.


Pig in an MRI is classic. So is The Aftermath.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> More of a fuzzy hospital gown without the ties in the back.


so that would make it basically a bathrobe that you wear backwards


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> Dexman1349 said:
> 
> 
> > More of a fuzzy hospital gown without the ties in the back.
> ...


No, it's more of a fuzzy hospital gown without the ties in the back.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman1349 said:
> ...


No, it's more like a blanket with sleeves.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 11, 2010)

Fudgey? Is this you?

http://failblog.org/2010/01/11/public-decency-fail-2/


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 11, 2010)

I think its his Mexican counterpart. Fudgeholio.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 11, 2010)

did you know they made a snuggie for dogs?


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> did you know they made a snuggie for dogs?


It's like a doggie sweater, correct?

Wait a minute. It IS a doggie sweater. It's just called a snuggie.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> It's like a doggie sweater, correct?


No, it's more of a fuzzy hospital gown without the ties in the back...for dogs.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > It's like a doggie sweater, correct?
> ...


Or a bathrobe you wear backwards.


----------



## frazil (Jan 11, 2010)

c'est tres chic!


----------



## Slugger926 (Jan 11, 2010)

There is a group of OK State students wearing Orange OSU Snuggies backwards to basketball games as Capes. So maybe the trend will take off for super heroes?


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > MA_PE said:
> ...


.

fixed it 4 ya


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 11, 2010)

Slugger926 said:


> There is a group of OK State students wearing Orange OSU Snuggies backwards to basketball games as Capes. So maybe the trend will take off for super heroes?


Flying through the air in a shlocky Made for TV blanket with sleeves as glops of poo spray to and fro. Coming this fall on FOX, it's television's newest superhero...Fudgeman!

Watch him fight his nemesis, the nefarious Dr. T.P.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 11, 2010)

frazil said:


> c'est tres chic!


I see Paris

I see france

I see under your snuggie

and your tan pants

oh wait. that explains why I'm not a poet


----------



## frazil (Jan 11, 2010)

where can I get one of these?


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

frazil said:


> where can I get one of these?


that's like a sweater that you wear inside out.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

It's his own little privacy room. Although, these days, somebody might deck him thinking he may be getting ready to set himself on fire in there.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

That looks like it would be annoying as all hell.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 12, 2010)

It's annoying me just looking at the picture!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

can I put one end of a tube into the sweater-that-you-wear-inside-out and put the other end of the tube in my-pants-that-I-wear-normally and dutch oven the hell out of that guy?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> can I put one end of a tube into the sweater-that-you-wear-inside-out and put the other end of the tube in my-pants-that-I-wear-normally and dutch oven the hell out of that guy?


Yes. In fact, it's encouraged.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 12, 2010)

^^^ It would be the Snuggie brand dutch oven


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 12, 2010)

We actually got a cast iron dutch oven for Xmas.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> We actually got a cast iron dutch oven for Xmas.


Lodge?


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> We actually got a cast iron dutch oven for Xmas.


WOW you must have some serious flatulance issues.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 12, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > We actually got a cast iron dutch oven for Xmas.
> ...


Indeed. I have not seasoned or used it yet.



MA_PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > We actually got a cast iron dutch oven for Xmas.
> ...


True, but that has nothing to do with this.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 12, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > VTEnviro said:
> ...


I was so pissed when my wife ran my grilling cast iron set through the dishwasher. I had just gotten the seasoning just right...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > VTEnviro said:
> ...


I thought all Lodge cast iron was pre seasoned. I just reseasoned mine after about 5 years of use.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


Lodge has good instructions on their website for seasoning. You coat it with hot shortening then put it in the oven on 400 for about 2 hours. It smokes like crazy and makes your house smell like burnt oil but the results are hard to beat.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

I like to season with a higher smoke point oil at higher temp for a longer period of time..... follow that with the shortening or lower smoke point oil seasoning


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 12, 2010)

mine was seasoned with olive oil on the grill. I would 'reseason" it each spring when I pulled the grill out for the first time.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

From Snuggies to seasoning cast iron. Only on eb!


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> From Snuggies to seasoning cast iron. Only on eb!


My thoughts exactly when I made the previous post.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> I like to season with a higher smoke point oil at higher temp for a longer period of time..... follow that with the shortening or lower smoke point oil seasoning



Details?

I would assume a peanut oil or something for the higher temp and a shortening for the lower temp? I thought you had to cross the smoke point for the seasoning to work?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > VTEnviro said:
> ...


They are supposed to come pre-seasoned.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> sschell_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I like to season with a higher smoke point oil at higher temp for a longer period of time..... follow that with the shortening or lower smoke point oil seasoning
> ...


peanut oil exactly. I leave it in the oven at 500 degrees until it stops smoking. rub on olive oil while its hot, put it back in and turn the oven off... I would use shortening, but I dont usually have it around.

dont burn yourself when applying the second oil.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > sschell_PE said:
> ...



Cool. I'll definitely try that. I'll have to wait until it warms up a bit though so I can open the windows in my house and get some good ventilation. My cooktop doesn't vent externally so the smoke would be pretty bad. The last seasoning I did didn't work too well. My wife has used a copper scrubber to clean the skillet a few times and it's created some gray areas on the cooking surfaces. It's got me a little concerned because the seasoning didn't stick to that part at all last time. Maybe the peanut oil will help.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

I think of it like a seasoning primer...


----------



## frazil (Jan 13, 2010)

this thread is officially ruined.  you pan-seasoning weenies probably _do _wear your snuggies out in public.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

frazil said:


> this thread is officially ruined.  you pan-seasoning weenies probably _do _wear your snuggies out in public.



Cooking with a cast iron skillet is not weenyish at all.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 13, 2010)

How about seasoning your weenie while wearing a snuggie and giving someone a dutch oven?

Better?


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

you could sew two snuggies together and make a vertical dutch oven.


----------



## MGX (Jan 13, 2010)

I should think wearing a snuggie would lead to a higher risk of giving one's self a dutch oven.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 13, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> you could sew two snuggies together and make a vertical dutch oven.


it would be like a fume hood!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 13, 2010)

I think that if you wear a snuggie in public, you should wear it backwards and pretend to be Obi-Wan Kenobi


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> I think that if you wear a snuggie in public, you should wear it backwards and pretend to be Obi-Wan Kenobi


that would be just like wearing a bathrobe or wearing a hospital gown backwards without the ties.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Let's get back to the seasoning discussion.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 13, 2010)

^It would be easier to grab your uh...light saber that way.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 13, 2010)

What if you seasoned cast iron while wearing a snuggie...the possibilities in that statement are just endless


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 13, 2010)

What if you seasoned cast iron while wearing a snuggie...the possibilities in that statement are just endless


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Let's get back to the seasoning discussion.



So I guess you could season your snuggie by creating dutch ovens. That way your snuggie would have a coating of flatulence. Then no one would ever want to use it and you could keep your stink laden snuggie all to yourself.

While I was writing this I had a stroke of genius. There should be a penis flap in the snuggie so you don't have to derobe to take a leak. And if you decide you wanted to have some extracurricular activity you'd be ready for action.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Let's get back to the seasoning discussion.
> ...


If you were in a recliner with a built in toilet, then the snuggie would be perfect.

My cast iron skillet was washed at some point, and has now rusted a little bit. Will re-seasoning it get rid of the rust?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


I would scrub the skillet with one of those copper pads to get rid of the rust. If it was washed in soap you might as well wash it again with soap, then scrup it with the copper pad, then wash it again with soap, then re season.

The seasoning won't remove the rust, just cover it up.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> The seasoning won't remove the rust, just cover it up.


I'm ok with that.


----------



## MGX (Jan 13, 2010)

Just scrub it with a copper or steel scrubber, heat up a stovetop element to about 1/2 power and let it dry on the stove with a bit of oil after the water is driven off. I've used the same cast iron skillet for 15 years and have taken care of it this way. Food only sticks if the heat is too high but otherwise it works great for everything.

PS if you get the black crud all around the outside, just throw it in the oven on the self-cleaning cycle.


----------

